# 1964 impala rear-end Question



## HomeyDClown (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got a 64 SS with a geared rear end. I tach at about 3000 at 50mph on 14x7 with 175. I already have the wishbone and driveshaft done. I can't decided if I should either have the taller gears put in the rear end so I can drive it on the freeway. Or just get a rear end out of something else. I heard a Regal rear end would work. Plus was told 64 rear ends have trouble losing axels. Anybody got pics or suggestions


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

A very popular swap is a Ford 9" from a '77 to '81 Granada/Versailles. This would give you a rearend of superior strength (no more losing axles etc.), plus rear disc brakes. And you can put the gearing you like in.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

The problem with changing gears is that while you may be able to reduce your cruise RPM, acceleration will suffer (perhaps not a big deal on a lowrider). In your case a gear change will certainly help. My 64 with 3.55 gears in the rear used to do about 3,200 RPM at 60-65. I have changed from the Powerglide to a 7004r transmission which has overdrive. The overdrive gets my cruise RPM down to 2,200-2300, much better and more relaxed feeling on the freeway. I also get a lower first gear with the 700r4, so acceleration is better. In other words, I get the best of both worlds. The swap does require shortening the driveshaft, aftermarket crossmember and some reworking of the shift linkage.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dcairns_@Jun 3 2010, 06:52 AM~17682990
> *The problem with changing gears is that while you may be able to reduce your cruise RPM, acceleration will suffer (perhaps not a big deal on a lowrider).  In your case a gear change will certainly help.  My 64 with 3.55 gears in the rear used to do about 3,200 RPM at 60-65.  I have changed from the Powerglide to a 7004r transmission which has overdrive.  The overdrive gets my cruise RPM down to 2,200-2300, much better and more relaxed feeling on the freeway.  I also get a lower first gear with the 700r4, so acceleration is better.  In other words, I get the best of both worlds.  The swap does require shortening the driveshaft, aftermarket crossmember and some reworking of the shift linkage.
> *


I got 4:11's in my 63 with 13's :biggrin: :0


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

I put a 700R4 in my 63 rag and with 13's and loved it. 

Now I'm looking into a 200R4 or a 700R4 for my 64 wagon 




Change the transmission and you will be happier


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Toyota rear end swap is an option. You get strength and disc conversion like you do out of a ford 9 but not breaking the bank. We are currently in the process of running a Toyota rear end in the back of a 64. We purchased the axle from ron at Blackmagic hydraulics


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 3 2010, 09:34 AM~17684134
> *I put a 700R4 in my 63 rag and with 13's and loved it.
> 
> Now I'm looking into a 200R4 or a 700R4 for my 64 wagon
> ...



Changing the tranny isn't gonna solve the problem of the stock rear end being weak.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

A tack weld can keep the axles from popping out. I have had mine pop out once, and the tack weld did the trick. I have also broke an axle, but I was younger and more lead footed than I am now. Having said that, I am looking into getting my stock differetial beefed up and a Eaton Posi put in by J&S Gear in Huntington Beach. It will cost about $1400, but is cheaper that some $3000 Ford 9".


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dcairns_@Jun 4 2010, 12:08 AM~17687360
> *A tack weld can keep the axles from popping out.  I have had mine pop out once, and the tack weld did the trick.  I have also broke an axle, but I was younger and more lead footed than I am now.  Having said that, I am looking into getting my stock differetial beefed up and a Eaton Posi put in by J&S Gear in Huntington Beach.  It will cost about $1400, but is cheaper that some $3000 Ford 9".
> *


A tack weld can also cause them to come out. It's too easy to warp the bearing when welding to it. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.

And a Ford 9" isn't $3000 :roflmao: Just find a Ford 9" in the junkyard. And if you don't like the gear ratio, gut it and put in the gearset you want. It won't even run you $1000 if you do everything yourself.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 4 2010, 06:11 AM~17693636
> *A tack weld can also cause them to come out. It's too easy to warp the bearing when welding to it. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.
> *


I had not heard that. I only have my own experince to go by. Worked for me. I have also heard other say it works.




> *
> And a Ford 9" isn't $3000 :roflmao: Just find a Ford 9" in the junkyard. *


$3000 is what Currie quoted me. :dunno: But I was looking to make things dead reliable, not junkyard bits that may or may not work, or require a bunch of money to rebuild and adapt. I suspect Currie's rear ends are overkill for a 64.

http://www.currieenterprises.com/


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 3 2010, 12:58 PM~17684913
> *Changing the tranny isn't gonna solve the problem of the stock rear end being weak.
> *


You're right it does nothing but he also said driving on the interstate. Nothing about drag racing or a trunk full of batteries either. I don't know anyone personally that has lost a axle just driving a stock car :dunno:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 3 2010, 09:58 AM~17684913
> *Changing the tranny isn't gonna solve the problem of the stock rear end being weak.
> *


DO YOU COME UP WITH YOUR REPLIES ALL BY YOURSELF OR IS THEIR LIKE A FEW OTHER DUMBASSES THAT SIT IN A CUBICAL BESIDE YOU HELPING. HAVE YOU EVER SAT THERE AND ACTUALLY THOUGHT ABOUT HOW STUPID YOU SOUND *BEFORE *YOU REPLY. BY THE WAY FUCKFACE, NICE FUCKING NEONS YOU HAVE ON THAT RAGEDY ASS REGAL IN YOUR AVATAR.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Jun 4 2010, 08:12 PM~17695848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you can get away with tacking the bearing in, sometimes you don't. It's just that the tacking can warp the bearing, and I personally wouldn't want to take any chances.

And what I was saying is that you can buy a junkyard Ford 9" and rebuild it for waaaaaaay less than $3000. Normal street gears are only a few hundred. I don't mind doing a good afternoon's work and save $1500 to $2000 by doing that.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 5 2010, 05:33 AM~17701462
> *Homie of mine lost an axle on his stock '61 Impala. No crazy engine or anything either.
> Sometimes you can get away with tacking the bearing in, sometimes you don't. It's just that the tacking can warp the bearing, and I personally wouldn't want to take any chances.
> 
> *


could it have been a poor/inexperienced rebuild??


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

It really comes down to this....

Homie wants to drive on the highway, changing the rear end and gears will help BUT with a 2 speed power glide transmission he will lose somewhere else. Ideally drop in a TH350 700R4 and buy new axles from a aftermarket supplier that has addressed this issue. 

Done!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2010, 06:15 AM~17701768
> *could it have been a poor/inexperienced rebuild??
> *


honestly. i have been building and driving impalas for a little over ten years. (same sixty four for 8 of those) and have never losat an axle? i have seen a few people lose them. 

but then again i can juice an impala with 13's and no accumes and it drives and rides like factory. so i must of be doing something wrong anyways :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 5 2010, 07:03 AM~17701896
> *It really comes down to this....
> 
> Homie wants to drive on the highway, changing the rear end and gears will help BUT with a 2 speed power glide transmission he will lose somewhere else. Ideally drop in a TH350 700R4 and buy new axles from a aftermarket supplier that has addressed this issue.
> ...


im not sure the details, but i have a non ss car with a 283 and two speed. at 70 its about to blow up. but in my ss with a 327 and same tranny its not even running at 70. 

that's actual speed. not what the odometer reads... so what tranny rear was used in the ss factory?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2010, 03:15 PM~17701768
> *could it have been a poor/inexperienced rebuild??
> *


Not if he did it himself, he's very skilled. Could be that the old ass 50 year old bearing was still in there, I don't know.
But the fact is that the axle came out on his stock '61 Impala.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 5 2010, 10:10 AM~17701915
> *im not sure the details, but i have a non ss car with a 283 and two speed. at 70 its about to blow up. but in my ss with a 327 and same tranny its not even running at 70.
> 
> that's actual speed. not what the odometer reads...  so what tranny rear was used in the ss factory?
> *



STOCK CHEVROLET 'S HAD DIFFERENT GEAR RATIOS


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 5 2010, 10:07 AM~17701902
> *honestly. i have been building and driving impalas for a little over ten years. (same sixty four for 8 of those)  and have never losat an axle?  i have seen a few people lose them.
> 
> but then again i can juice an impala with 13's and no accumes and it drives and rides like factory. so i must of be doing something wrong anyways  :happysad:
> *




I GOT THE SAME PROBLEM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 5 2010, 10:07 AM~17701902
> *
> 
> but then again i can juice an impala with 13's and no accumes and it drives and rides like factory. so i must of be doing something wrong anyways  :happysad:
> *


you must be a newbie...not using accumulators and still having a good ride is for newbies.





































wait............














or does it mean if you ONLY use accumulators to get a good ride, your a fuck face. :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Jun 5 2010, 09:01 AM~17702301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 my vote is the latter. 

i dont know why really i hate accumulators so bad. guess im just old school.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 5 2010, 06:26 PM~17704021
> *
> i dont know why really i hate accumulators so bad. guess im just old school.
> *


i hate accumulators because im an asshole.



and because ive made cars ride GREAT with springs.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jun 5 2010, 06:26 PM~17704021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: YEAH EVERYONE KNOWS THAT :uh: 


PROBABLY WHY YOU AND I GET A LONG (NO ****)


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 5 2010, 07:40 PM~17704333
> *SAME HERE
> :uh:  YEAH EVERYONE KNOWS THAT :uh:
> PROBABLY WHY YOU AND I GET A LONG (NO ****)
> *


 :werd:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dcairns_@Jun 3 2010, 05:08 PM~17687360
> *A tack weld can keep the axles from popping out.  I have had mine pop out once, and the tack weld did the trick.  I have also broke an axle, but I was younger and more lead footed than I am now.  Having said that, I am looking into getting my stock differetial beefed up and a Eaton Posi put in by J&S Gear in Huntington Beach.  It will cost about $1400, but is cheaper that some $3000 Ford 9".
> *


from past experiance do not weld the bearing to the axle, not even a tack! I have a duece and both axles broke within 3 months of each other. Both axles had the bearings tack welded on. Both sheard off right on the tack weld. You might get lucky but I would not take the chance! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 4 2010, 12:12 PM~17695848
> *You're right it does nothing but he also said driving on the interstate. Nothing about drag racing or a trunk full of batteries either. I don't know anyone personally that has lost a axle just driving a stock car :dunno:
> *



true, but im assuming the car is lifted cuz i see no reason as to why he has a wishbone and the driveshaft done on a car thats stock..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 4 2010, 12:50 PM~17696150
> *DO YOU COME UP WITH YOUR REPLIES ALL BY YOURSELF OR IS THEIR LIKE A FEW OTHER DUMBASSES THAT SIT IN A CUBICAL BESIDE YOU HELPING. HAVE YOU EVER SAT THERE AND ACTUALLY THOUGHT ABOUT HOW STUPID YOU SOUND BEFORE YOU REPLY. BY THE WAY FUCKFACE, NICE FUCKING NEONS YOU HAVE ON THAT RAGEDY ASS REGAL IN YOUR AVATAR.
> *



Do u realize how stupid you make urself look by opening up ur suck hole of a mouth for cock without any proof of what u say to my responses. So why don't you take ur uninteligent ass to the back of the little short yellow bus and shut the fuck up pendejo. If ur gonna open that mouth of urs you better bring some proof of what ur talking about oherwise u look just like the rest of them ass clowns who talk shit and can't bring the proof to back it up.

All the stars are u serious. That's the best layitlow name you could come up with. A gay ass boy band name. Now you really look like a retard.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2010, 01:48 AM~17706611
> *true, but im assuming the car is lifted cuz i see no reason as to why he has a wishbone and the driveshaft done on a car thats stock..
> *



MAYBE HE IS IN THE BUILDING STAGES.....


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 9 2010, 09:42 AM~17736642
> *MAYBE HE IS IN THE BUILDING STAGES.....
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Ya we need more info


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 9 2010, 10:36 AM~17737580
> *Ya we need more info
> *


AND LESS REPLIES FROM YOU.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

that ninja star makes me lol


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2010, 10:34 PM~17734248
> *Do u realize how stupid you make urself look by opening up ur suck hole of a mouth for cock without any proof of what u say to my responses. So why don't you take ur uninteligent ass to the back of the little short yellow bus and shut the fuck up pendejo. If ur gonna open that mouth of urs you better bring some proof of what ur talking about oherwise u look just like the rest of them ass clowns who talk shit and can't bring the proof to back it up.
> 
> All the stars are u serious. That's the best layitlow name you could come up with. A gay ass boy band name. Now you really look like a retard.
> *


DO YOU REALIZE THERE IS A CHATROOM WITH 17 MEMBERS THAT MEETS ONCE A WEEK TO LAUGH AT YOUR POSTS AND THE TENT IN YOUR BACKYARD THAT YOU CALL A SHOP.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 9 2010, 06:33 PM~17742097
> *DO YOU REALIZE THERE IS A CHATROOM WITH 17 MEMBERS THAT MEETS ONCE A WEEK TO LAUGH AT YOUR POSTS AND THE TENT IN YOUR BACKYARD THAT YOU CALL A SHOP.
> *


lol. a whole chat room just for kingfish? link


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by all the QUEERS_@Jun 9 2010, 07:33 PM~17742097
> *DO YOU REALIZE THERE IS A CHATROOM WITH 17 MEMBERS THAT MEETS ONCE A WEEK TO LAUGH AT YOUR POSTS AND THE TENT IN YOUR BACKYARD THAT YOU CALL A SHOP.
> *


do you think we really give a shit what you think...a group of men in 1 chatroom talking about nothing...sounds like a bunch of queers to me...funny u talk about a tent in a back yard..that some old shit..things have been moved twice..but again no one really gives a shit what u gay men talk about in a chatroom..dont drop the keyboard soap..

a lot of talk, but you still bring nothing to the table

and since u want to talk about a tent, here some shit thats been done under the tent or in the shop or in the driveway..it dont matter where we do our work from...you keep bumpin ur gums we keep putting out work...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 9 2010, 08:14 PM~17742611
> *lol. a whole chat room just for kingfish?   link
> *



pretty funny how he just makes my point for me about him and 17 other guys in a chatroom talking about tents....bunch of gay men...id rather be talking about women..but nope they talk about a guy....bunch of ass clowns


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 05:51 PM~17753126
> *do you think we really give a shit what you think...a group of men in 1 chatroom talking about nothing...sounds like a bunch of queers to me...funny u talk about a tent in a back yard..that some old shit..things have been moved twice..but again no one really gives a shit what u gay men talk about in a chatroom..dont drop the keyboard soap..
> 
> a lot of talk, but you still bring nothing to the table
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Dam so many haters that want to do what it do but can noy handle the shit of reality

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 06:54 PM~17753149
> *pretty funny how he just makes my point for me about him and 17 other guys in a chatroom talking about tents....bunch of gay men...id rather be talking about women..but nope they talk about a guy....bunch of ass clowns
> *


shit homie. i remember back when i would of killed for just a tent. using carwash bays at night and shit. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 11 2010, 03:20 AM~17757323
> *:roflmao:
> *


what are you laughing about.. did you not get the link to our chatroom were we rag on you every thursday night


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 11 2010, 09:15 AM~17757707
> *what are you laughing about.. did you not get the link to our chatroom were we rag on you every thursday night
> *


 :boink:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 11 2010, 04:03 AM~17757294
> *shit homie. i remember back when i would of killed for just a tent. using carwash bays at night and shit.  :cheesy:
> *



It was much cooler under the tent instead of inside a metal building or in the driveway. It gets hot out here. Then add being under a welding helmet or plasma and it gets even hotter. So I have yet to see what this queer is bitching about. There are more people working out of less shops building nice shit. I'd rather not be spening a $1,000 or more in shop rent and pass that savings down to customers.

And seriously why pay rent at a shop when I have the same room under a rv tent and it don't cost me a dime.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

The good Ol' days of work for a bit ...swim, eat luch, cruise around til 4 or 5 come home swim, eat dinner ,work 2 more hours , watch T,V and do it all the next day again.....Fuck now I work 12 to 14hr days :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2010, 01:47 PM~17761105
> *The good Ol' days of work for a bit ...swim, eat luch, cruise around til 4 or 5 come home swim, eat dinner ,work 2 more hours , watch T,V and do it all the next day again.....Fuck now I work 12 to 14hr days  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


damn aqua man.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jun 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17761105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and his side kick scuba steve


----------

